# CPU heating issue



## monkey (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just changed my MoBo (as in my signature). I had to remove and re-install the processor (for obvious reason) and I used Cooler Master X1 Extreme Fusion as TIM. But I found that the temp. of the processor always remained at mid-40s to mid-50s centigrade - even in this winter. Under load this temp shoots upto 65C. It never went above 55C under full load on my previous MoBo (Asus M4N98TD-EVO) even when processor was overclocked to 3.8GHz. I have removed the heatsink, cleaned the surface and reapplied the TIM atleast 3 times but the temp never changes.

I have assembled atleast 50 computers earlier and not one had this problem - so I can say that I know how to apply TIM. So why is this problem coming up again and again? Can TIM be the culprit? Can MoBo sensors be faulty?

What should I do?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2013)

Use some tool to measure the Fan speeds at different loads and let us know.

Another thing, when you plugged in the Processor in the new Motherboard, there is a high chance that the Power saving features like Cool 'N Quiet have been disabled and your CPU is running at 3.2 GHz speed all the time. Check it out by using tools like CoreTemp or HWInfo. Try to enable all those features in BIOS too if they are disabled.


----------



## monkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool 'n Quiet is enabled and CPU speed often dips to 800 MHz.

BTW I am attaching some snapshots of temp, under idle and full load, measured using HWinfo and SpeedFan (Please confirm me what does Temp1/Temp 2/Temp3 indicate):


----------



## Naxal (Jan 8, 2013)

May be the thermal paste has lost its working capability for some reason.

Other wise only thing that comes to mind as some how the air flow inside the cabinet must be effected compare to previous assembly. SOme cabling or something may be blocking air flow and not letting hot air vent out like previous setup what you had. Check that. Turning off my chassis fan raises the CPU temp by upto 6C in idle and some more in load


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

Either you haven't set heat-sink properly, or there is very bad airflow in your chassis.
It can also be that the processor is coming to its end of the life.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2013)

> I have removed the heatsink, cleaned the surface and reapplied the TIM atleast 3 times but the temp never changes.


Which TIM have you used?



> But I found that the temp. of the processor always remained at mid-40s to mid-50s centigrade - even in this winter


What are the temperatures of other components? Please post a screenshot of speedfan or other similar utility showing temperatures of all the components.
If all the components are having such high temperatures, then it's clearly a case of poor cable management and poor air-flow.


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2013)

In the first screen shot, check the cpu fan rpm. Its really slow. Something is overriding that fan speed. Its not changing with temperature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which TIM have you used?
> 
> 
> What are the temperatures of other components? Please post a screenshot of speedfan or other similar utility showing temperatures of all the components.
> If all the components are having such high temperatures, then it's clearly a case of poor cable management and poor air-flow.



Sorry, I did'nt see the images, "Myth" is correct, that fan speed is really slow, make sure you did not change the cpu fan config from the bios.


----------



## monkey (Jan 8, 2013)

I am attaching the screenshots of the temp and fan speed again - this time using SpeedFan and Gigabyte's utility that came with the MoBo.




These temp were taken with open cabinet to nullify any effect of poor ventilation (BTW I have 5x 120mm fans installed in my CM 690 cabinet -  3 intake and 2 outlets - to maintain positive pressure inside the cabinet).

Can somebody also explain what these Fan/Temp. nos. indicate? Its very difficult to find which fan/temp is showing for which component.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

How about installing real-temp & posting the idle & load temperatures here?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> How about installing real-temp & posting the idle & load temperatures here?



What's the difference?



monkey said:


> I am attaching the screenshots of the temp and fan speed again - this time using SpeedFan and Gigabyte's utility that came with the MoBo.
> 
> View attachment 8344
> View attachment 8345
> ...



Again, the fan is real slow wrt cpu temperature, check that you've not modified any cpu fan settings under bios.


----------



## Minion (Jan 9, 2013)

Reset bios to default and see what happens.


----------



## monkey (Jan 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> How about installing real-temp & posting the idle & load temperatures here?



Real-Temp works only for Intel processors.



Minion said:


> Reset bios to default and see what happens.



BIOS settings are fine..no overclocking...max things are at default (except for boot settings). Cool 'N Quiet is enabled....CPU fan settings are set in Auto mode (other option is "disabled" which leads Fan to always spin at max speed).....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

monkey said:


> BIOS settings are fine..no overclocking...max things are at default (except for boot settings). Cool 'N Quiet is enabled....CPU fan settings are set in Auto mode (other option is "disabled" which leads Fan to always spin at max speed).....



No problem in settings. So? Time for RMA of the processor(!)


----------



## Naxal (Jan 10, 2013)

monkey said:


> BIOS settings are fine..no overclocking...max things are at default (except for boot settings). Cool 'N Quiet is enabled....CPU fan settings are set in Auto mode (other option is "disabled" which leads Fan to always spin at max speed).....



What is your BIOS version ??

What can I see is that though CPU load is high, but FAN speed aint going to max.

Do you need a BIOS update ?

Update the BIOS, see if that helps.


----------



## monkey (Jan 10, 2013)

BIOS is the latest one (version F6). 

Should I try to get a new heatsink before going for Processor RMA? Also the problem has arisen ever since I installed this Gigabyte MoBo. Can this MoBo be the culprit?


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

the CPu fan should spin at ~2.5-3k RPM at-least and upto ~5.5K RPM max - so an after market cooler should fix the issue.


----------



## monkey (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I found the culprit: Its BIOS setting which allows fan speed control according to CPU temperature. I disabled it and now the fan is spinning at around 3.5k RPM and the temp is around 30C.

I can't understand why the BIOS allows the CPU temp to shoot to 65C before kicking in the fan. Wrong settings by Gigabyte I suppose.


----------



## Myth (Jan 11, 2013)

lol.
Case closed.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

monkey said:


> I think I found the culprit: Its BIOS setting which allows fan speed control according to CPU temperature. I disabled it and now the fan is spinning at around 3.5k RPM and the temp is around 30C.
> 
> I can't understand why the BIOS allows the CPU temp to shoot to 65C before kicking in the fan. Wrong settings by Gigabyte I suppose.



Mark the processor fan settings as 'always ON' or anything equivalent to it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

monkey said:


> I think I found the culprit: Its BIOS setting which allows fan speed control according to CPU temperature. I disabled it and now the fan is spinning at around 3.5k RPM and the temp is around 30C.
> 
> I can't understand why the BIOS allows the CPU temp to shoot to 65C before kicking in the fan. Wrong settings by Gigabyte I suppose.



may be a future bios update will fix this .. anyway, nice to know that your issue has been solved.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

You can also create a User Defined Fan Profile from the Gigabyte Utility. I personally won't recommend you to use SpeedFan as it is little complex and unless you know exactly what you're doing, it might lead to wrong setting. I think your Motherboard has EFI BIOS. So could you post a Screenshot of the BIOS where all these Temp Control and Fan settings are located?


----------

